# Smoking, Alcohol Cons by Husband before IUI



## anokhi (Aug 27, 2010)

I am to have an IUI next week around Tuesday. My husband has been drinking everyday this week. 3-4 pegs whiskey or vodka.
He is a regular smoker and smokes around 5 cigarettes a day. 

Is it ok to go ahead with the IUI or should we wait till next cycle, for him to detox. pl advice


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi anokhi

General advice is that both partners should stop drinking and smoking when ttc or undertaking fertility treatment. Both alcohol and smoking can affect sperm production (but do remember that lots of men smoke and drink and are perfectly capable of fathering children  so it's not an absolute contra indication ) It takes 3 months for sperm to fully mature though so the more important period is actually what was happening aorund May/June.

Hope IUI went well last week   
Maz x


----------

